# So is the Soapbox history?



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Well is it? :closed_2:


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Spobow the SoapBox has been deleted and is now anchent history.


----------



## Gillbilly41 (Jul 13, 2004)

That sucks,I liked the soapbox.Why???


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Many reasons, many warnings, a few bannings.....


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*Sb*

I haven't been on here in about a week or two and was wondering what was up with S.B.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

silbowhunter said:


> I haven't been on here in about a week or two and was wondering what was up with S.B.


It has been sent to the happy hunting ground, as recently the "debate" became nonsensical, and filled with copy and paste spam with little or no opinions attached. It also got "over the top" with a few "jokes", and a couple black helicopters were spotted flying over timmy's and hammer's places of residence.
Fear not, political debate can still happen, but it seems best to keep the political debate related to hunting and hunting/ outdoors issues. After all, this is an archery/ archery hunting site. You can get in on some debate in the Legislation and Hunting Rights section of AT.


----------

